# Funny Videos On The Net



## Hein510 (18/3/14)

How can something as simple as changing a light bulb be so funny!!!!


----------



## Riaz (18/3/14)

lmfu

this guy is funny


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Hilarious Hein


----------

